# Adding Images to my new iPad from Aperture



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I am trying to find the best approach to add images from Aperture to my new iPad. I put this post in Photography as I thought it best just to deal with those who are into Photography. 

I do have images in iPhoto but all those were taken from my iPhone or iPad. I would like those if I have room on my iPad as well.

The images in Aperture are all raw files that I am working on. Now I would like to take each project and put their images as albums on to my iPad and for that matter if I have space on my iPhone as well.

I thought of couple of ways to go about this.

Export each project images from Aperture as JPG to a folder. Then add them to iPad via iTunes.
Export each project images from Aperture as JPG to a folder. Then import them into iPhoto album.
Import to iPad from iTunes right from Aperture. Problem don't want the file size of RAW images taking up space and then I can't include images from iPad.

Maybe there is a better way. I would like to export them as is now to show some people my pictures but will modify them later as I process all my images from the 5 projects I have. Vegas, Niagara Falls, East Coast, New York, Banff.

Any ideas and help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I just add my touched up photos to an album and add it to my iPad or iPhone via iTunes, select the appropriate "album" and your done. Easiest way I know of.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Graphic Converter should allow you to do batch conversions from RAW to jpg. Will probably take a fraction of the time required by Aperture or iPhoto. You do need to know how to find your images without using Aperture.

Conversions will be in their own destination folder leaving the originals untouched.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I don't have an iPad, but can't you just select Aperture as the source of your photos in iTunes, then select the projects or albums that you want synced?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

crawford said:


> I don't have an iPad, but can't you just select Aperture as the source of your photos in iTunes, then select the projects or albums that you want synced?


You can but I would also like to include those photos and video in iPhoto which were taken from my iPhone. You can't do both. And I don't want the size of the RAW image file on my iPad.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

You're right, it's strange that itunes doesn't let you work with both iPhoto and Aperture at the same time; it's one or the other. But you can import your iPhone photos from iPhoto into Aperture without messing with your iPhoto library. Not sure if this keeps the folders in sync though.

And iTunes won't import the RAW files to your iPad; it'll copy over the jpeg previews that Aperture creates. Just make sure you have set your previews to be of high enough resolution so they look good on the iPad's display.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

crawford said:


> You're right, it's strange that itunes doesn't let you work with both iPhoto and Aperture at the same time; it's one or the other. But you can import your iPhone photos from iPhoto into Aperture without messing with your iPhoto library. Not sure if this keeps the folders in sync though.
> 
> And iTunes won't import the RAW files to your iPad; it'll copy over the jpeg previews that Aperture creates. *Just make sure you have set your previews to be of high enough resolution so they look good on the iPad's display*.


Did not know about that setting.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Hopefully it works out.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> You can but I would also like to include those photos and video in iPhoto which were taken from my iPhone. You can't do both. And I don't want the size of the RAW image file on my iPad.


Oh, I didn't realize you're trying to use both. Sorry, I'm no help.

So you import your iPhone photos/videos to iPhoto and use Aperture just for your main camera?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jayman said:


> Oh, I didn't realize you're trying to use both. Sorry, I'm no help.
> 
> So you import your iPhone photos/videos to iPhoto and use Aperture just for your main camera?


Yep.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

jayman said:


> I just add my touched up photos to an album and add it to my iPad or iPhone via iTunes, select the appropriate "album" and your done. Easiest way I know of.


This is my workflow too. I no longer use iPhoto on the Mac. I use photostream to get photos from my iPhone and iPad to Apertutre. I created a project called '"for sorting" in Aperture, drag images from photostream into that folder, and right click to delete them from photostream. Then I rename them and drag them to final projects. 

In Aperture, I created a folder called iDevice, then within that a series of albums for family, pets, etc. I drag edited photos from Aperture projects into those albums. Itunes puts a version in the albums, leaving a version in the source project. Then in iTunes I set my iPad and iPhone to sync only those Aperture albums. It's all automatic after that Easy to eorder photos in iTunes by dragging them around in the albums. iTunes takes care of resizing the photos at sync.

I haven't done much editing on the iDevices yet, but when I do, using iOS apps like iPhoto on the iDevice, I save them to camera roll. Then I use Aperture to import those images from camera roll on the iDevice.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

slipstream said:


> This is my workflow too. I no longer use iPhoto on the Mac. I use photostream to get photos from my iPhone and iPad to Apertutre. I created a project called '"for sorting" in Aperture, drag images from photostream into that folder, and right click to delete them from photostream. Then I rename them and drag them to final projects.
> 
> In Aperture, I created a folder called iDevice, then within that a series of albums for family, pets, etc. I drag edited photos from Aperture projects into those albums. Itunes puts a version in the albums, leaving a version in the source project. Then in iTunes I set my iPad and iPhone to sync only those Aperture albums. It's all automatic after that Easy to eorder photos in iTunes by dragging them around in the albums. iTunes takes care of resizing the photos at sync.
> 
> I haven't done much editing on the iDevices yet, but when I do, using iOS apps like iPhoto on the iDevice, I save them to camera roll. Then I use Aperture to import those images from camera roll on the iDevice.


I basically have the same Workflow. Does the trick.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Once again, why iPad's are not very useful for professional photographers. Too bad really, but I wouldn't want one now anyway not with the problems they're starting to exhibit. 

Still much better off using a MBA/MBP on the job.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

absolutetotalgeek said:


> Once again, why iPad's are not very useful for professional photographers. Too bad really, but I wouldn't want one now anyway not with the problems they're starting to exhibit.
> 
> Still much better off using a MBA/MBP on the job.


 Not the right thread. 

It is not about editing the photos, it is about showing the photos. And for your knowledge they look awesome and even better when airplayed to an apple tv (3rd gen).

And I have no problems with mine. :love2:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

slipstream said:


> This is my workflow too. I no longer use iPhoto on the Mac. I use photostream to get photos from my iPhone and iPad to Apertutre. I created a project called '"for sorting" in Aperture, drag images from photostream into that folder, and right click to delete them from photostream. Then I rename them and drag them to final projects.
> 
> In Aperture, I created a folder called iDevice, then within that a series of albums for family, pets, etc. I drag edited photos from Aperture projects into those albums. Itunes puts a version in the albums, leaving a version in the source project. Then in iTunes I set my iPad and iPhone to sync only those Aperture albums. It's all automatic after that Easy to eorder photos in iTunes by dragging them around in the albums. iTunes takes care of resizing the photos at sync.
> 
> I haven't done much editing on the iDevices yet, but when I do, using iOS apps like iPhoto on the iDevice, I save them to camera roll. Then I use Aperture to import those images from camera roll on the iDevice.


Hmm will have to look at this. Thanks. I may reply to this thread at a later time and ask more questions.

If anyone has anymore workflows and ideas keep them coming.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is a great thread.

I'm going to be using the same workflow as Slipstream. It seems to make the most sense.

I'm going bananas right now trying to sort out my iPhoto photos into Aperture. I was a naughty boy in terms of not organizing much at all last year so I'm paying for it.

Ultimately, I won't be using iPhoto at all. I'll be importing photos and videos from my iphone and iPad into Aperture.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

keebler27 said:


> This is a great thread.
> 
> I'm going to be using the same workflow as Slipstream. It seems to make the most sense.
> 
> ...


iPhoto makes me go bananas how it puts photo on to iDevices. Photo Stream even more. I hate it that when I open photo app on iDevice it looks like the same photo is in all these folders. Drives me bonkers.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> iPhoto makes me go bananas how it puts photo on to iDevices. Photo Stream even more. I hate it that when I open photo app on iDevice it looks like the same photo is in all these folders. Drives me bonkers.


I agree. I'm not a huge fan of photostream to be honest. I don't need my photos on all devices. I'm going to micro manage them, but I see how PS will work for those who want to copy everything.


----------

